
Global Travel Hackathon - jonatoni
https://hack.travel/
======
jonatoni
Hack travel and make it smarter, sustainable and accessible for everyone.
Celebrate World Tourism Day by joining one of the hackathons happening all
over the world on 27 September and develop your idea in 24 hours.

